# Suche Ausfallende links für Mini DH Schnellspannerachse



## Smitty Jensen (7. Januar 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach dem oben genannten Ausfallende für 10mm Schnellspannerachse für das 08er Mini Dh . 

Meta(weiss nicht genau welches)  und Absolut 4x hatten wohl dasselbe.

Ich habe mir eigentlich im Commencal shop eins bestellt, warte aber schon seit über zwei Monaten.

Wenns einer da hat würde ich die Bestellung stornieren


----------

